
GDPR makes most users “more persistently trackable” - codesections
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/02/does-gdpr-even-boost-privacy.html
======
raxxorrax
"Most users" would be those that opt-in to cookies.

It should be mentioned that dark UI-patterns to obfuscate the possibility to
opt-out are forbidden by GDPR. As well as not having opt-out selected as
default choice. The popups are annoying, but I think it is worthwhile to have
a reminder about what websites try to track you and that the ad industry is
still encroaching on users.

